# A poem



## mpf22 (Mar 12, 2010)

Inspired by another's post, I selected a favorite poem of mine to share: 

"I first saw God when I was a child, six years of age. 
The cheeks of the sun were pale before Him,
and the earth acted as a shy
girl, like me.​ 
Divine light entered my heart from His love
that did never fully wane​ 
Though indeed dear, I can understand how a perosn's
faith can at times flicker,​ 
for what is the mind to do
with something that become's the mind's ruin:
a God that consumes us in His grace.​ 
I have seen what you want;
it is there​ 
a Beloved of infinite 
tenderness."​ 
-St. Catherine of Siena​


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

I like this poem, it's a nice little thing to read. Even for non-religious people, we can relate to it because all of us want what is "there" infinite tenderness.


----------



## xEmilyx (Jan 3, 2011)

wow that's really good. I usually don't like poems, but you got me to like this one that means you've made an epic achievement


----------



## Luke Lee (Jul 13, 2012)

I love poems and I am quite religious(religion takes up 89.8 of my life)Nice poem!!!:kitteh:


----------

